# Jamario "Jr. Pip" Moon Appreciation Thread



## southeasy

*Jamario Moon Appreciation Thread*

*the veteran rookie who plays with consistancy, defensive mindset & Dr.J like hangtime (did you see that one handed pump fake to the glider? IT'S SERIOUS!)

anyway i'll update this all season, on his way to the Rookie All-Star & All-Rookie Team*.

*game stats (of games 20+ minutes):*
W - @ PHI: 9pts/8rb/1ast/1stl/1blk
W - @ CHI*: 12pts/6rb/*3stl*/1blk
L - UTH*: *15pts*/3rb/3ast/2stl
W - IND*: 4pts/7rb/2blk
L - GSW*: 9pts/7rb/3ast/1stl/3blk
L - @ DAL*: 5pts/*12rb*/1ast/1blk
W - @ MEM*: 12pts/5rb/1ast/1stl/1blk
L - @ CLE*: 5pts/5rb/1ast/1stl/1blk
W - CHI*: *15pts*/9rb/*3stl*/*6blk*
W - MEM*: 6pts/8rb/2ast/1stl/2blk
W - CLE*: 9pts/*9rb*/1ast/1stl/*2blk*
L - @ WAS*: *16pts*/*13rb*/1ast/2stl/1blk
W - CHA*: 6pts/*12rb*/1ast/*2blk*
L - PHX*: 8pts/*10rb*/*4ast*/2blk
L - BOS*: 2pts/4rb/1ast/2blk
W - @ ATL*: 9pts/4rb/1ast/1blk
W - DAL*: 4pts/*9rb*/1ast/2blk
L - BOS*: 13pts/3rb/1blk
W - LAC*: *16pts*/5rb/*3blk*
L - POR*: 4pts/4rb/1ast/2blk
L - HOU*: 11pts/3rb/1stl/1blk
W - NOH*: 8pts/*10rb*/1ast/2stl/*3blk*
L - DET*: 10pts/3rb/3ast/1stl/1blk
L - CLE*: *16pts*/7rb/*3blk*
W - PHI*: 8pts/9rb/2ast/*5blk*
W - NYK*: 13pts/9rb/*4stl*
W - POR*: 4pts/8rb/3ast/2blk
L - DET*: 11pts/5rb/2ast/1stl/1blk
W - SAC*: 4pts/7rb/3ast/1stl
W - ATL*: 9pts/5rb/2ast/*5stl*/*3blk*
L - PHI*: *17pts*/9rb/1ast/2stl/1blk
W - BOS*: 4pts/3reb/3ast/2stl
W - WAS*: 8pts/7rb/2ast/2stl
W - MIA*: 6pts/9rb/1ast/1stl
L - LAC*: *16pts*/3reb/2stl


*signifies starts

*Toronto Record in 20+ w/Moon: 18-14*


----------



## Mateo

He's certainly been the difference in the team's turnaround.


----------



## narrator

Jr. Pip? I don't think his brother Jaluigi would appreciate that nickname. We need a better nickname for him. And I'm making an executive decision and declaring J-Moo/J-Moon and all variations of that are off limits because I think those nicknames passed the tipping point while jumping the shark a long time ago. Let's have something cool. Put your thinking caps on, boys and girls. :biggrin:

Also, that pump fake on Wallace to the one handed finger roll/drop in was pretty much the sweetest thing I've seen this year. A toast to that! :cheers:


----------



## Onions Baby

What's wrong with Jr. Pip? I quite like that name.


----------



## southeasy

wears 33 as a tribute and he even got plastic surgery to look similar to scottie (i lied) but it just came to me, not trying to start a trend but he sure is gonna be earning whatever name you got for him.. first name Jamario? last name Moon? that is probably the best name in the entire NBA, who has a better handle in relation to that he can fly & there is no gravity on the Moon.

i basically figured that anything i said involving pippen in the name would probably get me shot, but Jr.Pip might be acceptable in comparison to the great.

super jamario? moonman? nah thats almost too easy, Jr.Pip is a hold over for me.


----------



## SickGame

Jr. Pip isn't very good.

I like "Moonwalker"
He glides, he slides, he skies.


----------



## southeasy

too much michael jackson.. that's bad karma Lol... personally Jamario Moon is a good enough name in itself.

JAMARIOOOOOOOOOO

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## southeasy

does anyone know the individual record for blocks in 1 game by a rookie??? ive done research, looked all over & cannot find it anywhere... 17 is the record for anyone, including non-rookies... but what about for the rookie season in the nba?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

im kinda dissapointed we havent heard the 'moooooooooooooooon'chant everytime he scores or blocks someone

like they do in the nfl, it kinda sounds like a boo.. but there justs ayin the players name


----------



## narrator

southeasy said:


> wears 33 as a tribute and he even got plastic surgery to look similar to scottie (i lied) but it just came to me, not trying to start a trend but he sure is gonna be earning whatever name you got for him.. first name Jamario? last name Moon? that is probably the best name in the entire NBA, who has a better handle in relation to that he can fly & there is no gravity on the Moon.


Now that you've explained it, it makes a little more sense. I'm still not a huge fan of it.

Can someone work the work "glide" or "smooth" into a nick? I'm terrible at this...


----------



## southeasy

well you do have Clyde "the Glide" Drexler & J.Smoove(Smooth) of the hawks already... if i really want to get nerdy wit it, i'll just refer to Jamario as Orbit or some **** hahaha

the nets board (yes i actually went there once) has a thread in hopes of dubbing NJ's own rookie Sean Williams (my 2nd favourite 1st yr player outside of Moon) with a nickname.


----------



## Victor Page

I actually like Southeasy's "Super Jamario".


----------



## Theberge43

Well I was at my first game ever at the ACC yesterday ... Got a Raps shirt and I'm not disappointed that I got #33 on it !
He had a really great game yesterday really fun to watch !


----------



## bootstrenf

i just traded away martell webster for jamario in my clipper forum fantasy league...his stats remind me of a poor man's shawn marion, without the 3's...can he keep it up??? did i get ripped off??? i've been following his stats, but i saw him in action for the first time yesterday against the bulls and he was impressive...will he remain a starter???

thanks...


----------



## crimedog

bootstrenf said:


> i just traded away martell webster for jamario in my clipper forum fantasy league...his stats remind me of a poor man's shawn marion, without the 3's...can he keep it up??? did i get ripped off??? i've been following his stats, but i saw him in action for the first time yesterday against the bulls and he was impressive...will he remain a starter???
> 
> thanks...


Moon actually hits about a three a game...though nothing like Marion in that department. 


Tough call...you lost out on scoring and 3s with webster for moon, but a huge upgrade in blocks and steals...and to a lesser extent rebounding. 


I think Moon is the kind of name that doesn't really need a nickname...though I did like Super Jamario. 

The 'Bama Slama?


----------



## bootstrenf

crimedog said:


> Moon actually hits about a three a game...though nothing like Marion in that department.
> 
> 
> Tough call...you lost out on scoring and 3s with webster for moon, but a huge upgrade in blocks and steals...and to a lesser extent rebounding.
> 
> 
> I think Moon is the kind of name that doesn't really need a nickname...though I did like Super Jamario.
> 
> The 'Bama Slama?


thanks for the info...


----------



## TRON

My favourite Jamario clip so far (better known as the Moon drop kick!!)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ECV0N19xRaA


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mooner


----------



## billfindlay10

Who is that that he kicked in the head....that was pretty funny!


----------



## bootstrenf

TRON said:


> My favourite Jamario clip so far (better known as the Moon drop kick!!)
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ECV0N19xRaA


i see a lot of bruce bowen in this kid...great wing defender and he occasionally kicks people in the face...


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOTnU2VaS_s&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOTnU2VaS_s&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## southeasy

crimedog said:


> Moon actually hits about a three a game...though nothing like Marion in that department.
> 
> 
> Tough call...you lost out on scoring and 3s with webster for moon, but a huge upgrade in blocks and steals...and to a lesser extent rebounding.
> 
> 
> I think Moon is the kind of name that doesn't really need a nickname...though I did like Super Jamario.
> 
> *The 'Bama Slama?*


:clap2: and Jamario reminds me of another favourite player of mine who is also a 'Bama Slama, goes by the name Gerald Wallace (raptors fans would have killed for him this past offseason)

i have this Super Mario rap track by J-Hood that would go with a Jamario mixtape really well.


----------



## southeasy

other quick points.

thanks for the posters liking the nicks im throwin out, but like i said jamario is one guy in the league if there was to be one, who specifically does NOT need a nickname. Best Handle In the League, Bar None.

it was Louis Williams he dropkicked in the face & i loved it.

and to the clippers dude askin about fantasy, you made a good move, Martell is inconsistant, Jamario is the definition of consistancy for Toronto & yes he should definitly continue to start. i told my boy in my fantasy league to drop martell & pick up Moon the other day, and he did... even tho i should have done it.


----------



## bootstrenf

southeasy said:


> other quick points.
> 
> thanks for the posters liking the nicks im throwin out, but like i said jamario is one guy in the league if there was to be one, who specifically does NOT need a nickname. Best Handle In the League, Bar None.
> 
> it was Louis Williams he dropkicked in the face & i loved it.
> 
> *and to the clippers dude askin about fantasy, you made a good move, Martell is inconsistant, Jamario is the definition of consistancy for Toronto & yes he should definitly continue to start. i told my boy in my fantasy league to drop martell & pick up Moon the other day, and he did... even tho i should have done it.*




thanks for the info, greatly appreciated...


----------



## bootstrenf

jamario moon does not need a nickname..first off, his name is jamario...second, his last name is moon...can't get any better than that...


----------



## southeasy

bootstrenf said:


> jamario moon does not need a nickname..first off, his name is jamario...second, his last name is moon...can't get any better than that...


no problem &
cosign... btw for your clippers, Al Thornton (my 3rd fav rookie) is basically a younger Jamario w/o playing time.

sometimes i wonder, can this be the guys real name??? like come on.. Moon? that just happens to be for one the most athletic guys in the nba & a former Harlem Globetrotter... it's almost too easy.

as i just said in the Jamario/Rookie All-Star team thread..

can the rookie All-Star team handle Jamario? :clap2:

courtesty of TRON; Moon is currently #1 in spg, #2 in rpg, #6 in ppg, and #2 in bpg in rookie rankings.


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *bootstrenf !*
> 
> i see a lot of bruce bowen in this kid...great wing defender and he occasionally kicks people in the face...


:rofl:


----------



## southeasy

**updated the 1st page season stats with tonights Win in Memphis.*

Jamario had Mike Miller running scared!

we're 5-4 in games where Jamario starts, 6-4 in games he's been playing 20+ minutes, another 2 blocks tonight, I'm now only going to refer to Jamario Moon as Jam-on.









*BRING BACK THE FRO JAMARIO!!!!!*


----------



## narrator

southeasy said:


> **updated the 1st page season stats with tonights Win in Memphis.*
> 
> Jamario had Mike Miller running scared!
> 
> we're 5-4 in games where Jamario starts, 6-4 in games he's been playing 20+ minutes, another 2 blocks tonight, I'm now only going to refer to Jamario Moon as *Jam-on.*


Seriously? Noooooo! I think you just threw that out there so your original Jr. Pip idea would look better. :lol:

Think the ACC staff can play old Super Mario Bros. sound that plays when you get a coin whenever he scores? That would make my year.


----------



## southeasy

truth is i put the Jr.Pip up as an afterthought, after watching a Jamario interview where he spoke about Pippen. none of which i put effort into or were for anyone but myself, but i like Jamon! U DONT!? lmao

It's a me, Jamario!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Super Jamario is the best one so far.
Jam-on hahaha so lame.


----------



## southeasy

your lame, because super jamario is so orignal, i mean how could anyone think of that!?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Chuck:"jam-on with the soft layup.." or

Chuck "SUPER JAMRAIRIO rips down the net!!, holy ****"

You choose.lol


----------



## southeasy

*Jam*ario Mo*on*, theres two ways i look at it as, Jamon also means Right hand of favor, which sure went our way when we signed him out of FA camp.

truthfully i'd rather neither, i'm not too fond of anything Chuck says Lol.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jam!!!


----------



## southeasy

MOOOOOOOOOOOOONNED

*updated 1st page again for tonights W @ Cleveland.*

almost a double-double for Jamario if he didn't sit out the 4th, the crowd picking up the MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNN chant like someone else said in the other gamethread.. good look T.O.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Too bad for that dunk was ruled out cause he traveled, man that was a sick dunk.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Can somebody hook me up with that sick dunk that was deemed traveling? It sounds sick and I would like to see it!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

The guy is CONSISTENT! you know he is. who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Can somebody hook me up with that sick dunk that was deemed traveling? It sounds sick and I would like to see it!


----------



## seifer0406

It wasn't that sick. Just a 2 handed dunk from a distance. Good elevation though.


----------



## southeasy

yeah my sentiments exactly, big 2 hander flush after a nice blow by on the wing.. the impressive part was he didn't even seem to attempt to jump, and he still jammed down on the rim.


----------



## southeasy

*jamario, mid-air on the big hammer dunk deemed travel.*


----------



## Dee-Zy

no vids?


----------



## southeasy

@#@[email protected]!! shoulda had that win, Jamario played BIG at PF for a good stretch of time.

*career highs:
16 points
13 rebounds*


----------



## HB

This guy is very intriguing. Can't believe he has been under the radar for so long


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jamario is pretty much my favourite player in the league. Dude has been racking up the deflections in addition to all his blocks. Such a nose for the ball.


----------



## c_dog

I think chris bosh should take his time to get back. The team's actually holding up just fine without him so it's better for him to heal up and come back strong. This team's pretty deep with moon playing PF, and still have delfino, kapono both capable of playing big minutes at SF.


----------



## southeasy

Moon's 1st career double-double btw.

he was about 2pts or less, and a couple rebounds shy of double-doubles in atleast 3-4 other games this season however.

i figured atleast 1 moon dunk from tonight & SPECIFICALLY that block on roger mason into a offensive rebound putback jam by Jamario would be on the top 10 of the night for saturday... but it wasnt!!!! E#@[email protected]$ it should have beat out a couple of them joints i saw on there, the whole place was jumpin after that.


----------



## c_dog

if jamario plays like this his entire career, he would be a borderline all-star and Jr.Pip would actually be a pretty good nickname for him.


----------



## southeasy

ty ty

anybody else get wild while watching the game lastnight after that huge block on mason by moon to the putback jam all in succession? the bar went crazy..

somebody get that video.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

yup. how was that not on the top 10 last night. all of Jamario's blocks are epic.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

c_dog said:


> if jamario plays like this his entire career, he would be a borderline all-star and Jr.Pip would actually be a pretty good nickname for him.


um sorry, but 9 pts, 7 rebs, 2 blk, 1 stl arent borderline allstar numbers

those are a poor man andrei kirilenko numbers


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Man, I just can't get over it. Jamario is EXACTLY what I wanted for this team. I had high hopes that Moon could fill a similar role to that of Gerald Wallace back in his Sacramento days - dunking shotblocker to provide excitement and energy off the bench. Jam is that and so much more. 
. 
His length utilization is so great. I'd love to know his reach measurements because he uses every inch of it on the vast majority of trips up and down the court. I think the crucial factor here is reflexes. Moon is always using his athleticism to position and then allowing his reflexes to control his athleticism to make the play. His hops help but I just love watching the quickness he displays in his arms - swatting shots and snatching rebounds. 

And then there's his shooting. He takes good shots and he hits at a very good clip. Great elevation and consistent release.

Delfino is a similar kind of player - fluid, coordinated length. To get both of them, vitually for free, is simply flabbergasting.

Can't wait to get this team clicking. Moon is going to have a field day.


----------



## southeasy

bigbabyjesus said:


> um sorry, but 9 pts, 7 rebs, 2 blk, 1 stl arent borderline allstar numbers
> 
> those are a poor man andrei kirilenko numbers


he probably meant competing with this consistancy, getting more comfortable, throwin up blocks along with that career high 16 & 13.

definitely 1st team all-rookie however, guaranteed.

likewise on that gerald wallace tho, two of my favourite players, josh howard, & gerald wallace, underrated & almost unknown before that start to get that recognition, & i see parts of both their game in jamario, he's only going to improve the more comfortable he gets, but even having a player that is half of those guys level is exactly what i would have said we needed before the season... other then a giant defensive beast bigman for the center spot :biggrin: crazy thing is sam says he has much better offensive game then we've seen.. if he could get up his avg. to like 16-17 ppg he would have a chance, but that won't be happening on this team, too many viable options.

SOMEBODY GET THAT VIDEO, i wanted to email NBA.com and shun them for being so blind on their top 10 selection, couple plays from that washington/toronto game should have been on there, specifically the Mason Block & Rebound Killing by Moon.


----------



## southeasy

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FyerfxgnaD0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FyerfxgnaD0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

watch from *1:15* to *1:30*

or *-4:40* to *-4:20* in thread.

see the travesty of non-recognition by the NBA. :biggrin:

didn't even make saturdays top 10..smh IT WAS #1!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FyerfxgnaD0
if you missed the game & squandering a couple leads to a much more active wizard team, there it go.


----------



## c_dog

bigbabyjesus said:


> um sorry, but 9 pts, 7 rebs, 2 blk, 1 stl arent borderline allstar numbers
> 
> those are a poor man andrei kirilenko numbers


16points, 13 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block... those look like borderline all-star numbers to me. when i said "kept playing like this" i was refering to last night and his last couple of games in particular, not his average on the season.


----------



## spinz

I like Chuck's quote today about Jamario.

"in a team of stars, there is only one 'moon' "

another monster game for him on the boards... (vs. Bobcats)


----------



## southeasy

spinz said:


> I like Chuck's quote today about Jamario.
> 
> "in a team of stars, there is only one 'moon' "
> 
> another monster game for him on the boards... (vs. Bobcats)


real talk, i happen to like that quote too.

it even applies according to the whole league :biggrin:


----------



## narrator

Chuck: "Bad Moon rising." Good lord. I think the ACC PA should play CCR's "Bad Moon Rising" whenever Jamario does something awesome.


----------



## southeasy

*updated 1st page for tonights W @ Charlotte.*









*Moon wins the battle of the 'Bama Slama.*

12 rebounds tonight, that's Big

*BTW:

with 2 blocks tonight, that is now 10 straight games w/ atleast 1 block for Jamario, he is 1 shy of the 11 consecutive games with a block set by Keon Clark (who i surprisingly compared Moon too before the season, go figure!)*


----------



## seifer0406

That's a funny hand gesture.


----------



## southeasy

*11th consecutive with a block for Moon.. ties Keon Clark.*

bad loss to PHX, moon did his thing vs. marion


----------



## bigbabyjesus

c_dog said:


> 16points, 13 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block... those look like borderline all-star numbers to me. when i said "kept playing like this" i was refering to last night and his last couple of games in particular, not his average on the season.


yes those are borderline all-star numbers.. to bad thats one game.. 

i dont really see him going more than 10-12pts,7-8rbs, 2blks, 1stl..

which ont get me wrong those are really good numbers, especially on the defensive end..

also i'd love to see him score more, but his shot selection is pretty bad. he's a little too jumper happy. hopefully he starts using his athleticism to get to the hoop. because his handle isn't joey graham bad, its pretty decent actually lol.

also as we start to run more, which i think will happen.. you should see a looooottt of fastbreak points from jamario


----------



## c_dog

bigbabyjesus said:


> yes those are borderline all-star numbers.. to bad thats one game..
> 
> i dont really see him going more than 10-12pts,7-8rbs, 2blks, 1stl..
> 
> which ont get me wrong those are really good numbers, especially on the defensive end..
> 
> also i'd love to see him score more, but his shot selection is pretty bad. he's a little too jumper happy. hopefully he starts using his athleticism to get to the hoop. because his handle isn't joey graham bad, its pretty decent actually lol.
> 
> also as we start to run more, which i think will happen.. you should see a looooottt of fastbreak points from jamario


I would say jamario's found his niche but he hasn't peaked yet. These are only his first couple of games in the NBA so we really don't know if he can or can't average those numbers. The only reason Jamario isn't scoring more is because that's not his role on the team, but I'm sure if SMitch ever develops that confidence in Jamario and gives him the green light, he can definitely score. You said so yourself, he has good dribble and has shown flashes of being a really good slasher. At this point I don't mind Moon just being a really good role player and score 12pts, 7rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks(though he's bound to improve from here). Point production is overrated anyway, most NBA players can rack up points in a hurry on bad teams but Jamario is playing on a good team with a good system in place.

Honestly, I don't think those numbers are far-fetched at all, except for rebounds. Maybe 15/8/1/2 or something along that line. That's better than McGrady's best season on the raps.


----------



## Wade County

Super Jamario is so badass.

If the crew at ACC played the Mario theme music when he did something good and the coin sound when he scored....insane haha


----------



## southeasy

BG44 said:


> Super Jamario is so badass.
> 
> If the crew at ACC played the Mario theme music when he did something good and the coin sound when he scored....insane haha


MIA should let us robb them & trade dorell wright to the t.o. for joey graham :biggrin:

back to subject, Moon still at the #2 spot in rooking rankings.


Jamario Moon, F, Toronto 
* G MPG PPG RPG APG SPG BPG FG% 3P% FT% 
15 31.9 8.8 7.9 1.3 1.1 1.7 .445 .261 .667 *

Last Week: 2 | Drafted: Undrafted
Now that Moon is on the scene, the pogo stick of a man is doing his best to stay there. *In five games last week Moon corralled 10-plus rebounds in three of them and had two blocks in four of them*. The Toronto rookie is logging a ton of minutes with his teammates Chris Bosh (groin) and Andrea Bargnani (knee) out of the lineup.

_

*on Raptors.com there is a poll for choosing Moon's "Official" Nickname... don't really like many of the options but it's all good.

i voted Alabama Slammer-Bamma Slammer but it's currently resting as;*

Moonshine 

37% 

Apollo 33 

34% 

Moon Walker 

21% 

Alabama Slammer-Bamma Slammer 

8% 

*huh i guess apollo 33 or moonshine are alright.*


----------



## narrator

Those are ****ing awful nicknames! I'll tell you what, Jr. Pip is starting to look real, real good in light of that garbage. "Alabama Slammer-Bamma Slammer"? WTF is that? Good lord...


----------



## kirk_2003

i was like WTF.. on "Alabama Slammer-Bamma Slammer" what kinda nickname is that?! same with moonshine.. moonshine!? is there any relevance?! im hoping apollo 33 takes it.. its the best out of the 4 and if that is weak imo..


----------



## Dee-Zy

when he goes for a dunk at least they can say Houston we have a lift off, or Apollo lift off!


----------



## seifer0406

Chuck will figure something out. It's usually hit or miss with his nicknames. Golden Graham was horrible, 18 Parkerville was alright. Did Chuck come up with the Red Rocket? I liked that one also.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

not joking when i say he's my favourite player. i just read an article on our young darkhorse and it brought tears to my eyes. 

dude can touch 12'4"!


----------



## mavhaz

SkywalkerAC said:


> not joking when i say he's my favourite player. i just read an article on our young darkhorse and it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> dude can touch 12'4"!


Hey Sky.. You have a link for that article


----------



## bigbabyjesus

why is every so caught up in nicknames lol

HIS NAME IS JAMARIO MOON, come on


----------



## southeasy

bigbabyjesus said:


> why is every so caught up in nicknames lol
> 
> HIS NAME IS JAMARIO MOON, come on


that's what i was saying earlier in the thread! BEST NAME IN THE LEAGUE IF THERE WAS NO NICKNAMES!!!!

Jr.Pip wasn't even a nickname for me when i made the thread title, it was an after thought from a Jamario interview where he talked about Pippen.

Alabama Slammer or Bamma Slamma is the best out of the 4.. has the most meaning.. since that's where he reps along with Gerald Wallace, they are both Bama Slamma's.

Apollo 33 is cool i guess... the rest i hate.. moonshine, moonshine is strong.. plus jamario shines..heh... moon walker? &*#$% NO! like yeah.. so original.

i'd rather.. JAMARIO MOON


----------



## SkywalkerAC

mavhaz said:


> Hey Sky.. You have a link for that article



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=a...;type=lgns


----------



## southeasy

*last night 1st poor game from Jamario since he's been playing 20+ minutes.*


----------



## southeasy

two straight games, looks like the rook is slumping a bit, the blocks are there, missed the game, was there any reason Moon only played 19min tonight? or was it just poor play.


----------



## seifer0406

Poor play, and plus that Humphries was balling and Bosh came back. Smitch went with Humphries/Bosh/Delfino/Parker/Calderon at the end when we pulled away.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

he's getting exposed for what he is

a DECENT at best perimeter defender, who will try to block your shot 100% of the time. mcgrady was shut down by parker and delfino. whenever moon was on him he just pump faked and got the foul, or blew past him.

i really like moon, but the hype from the raptors fans has been sooooooo crazy. i realize he came out of nowhere, but he's honestly not THAT good. he's the worst swingman in our rotation right now (if you don't count joey graham) imo.

call me a hater, i'm just being real.  and NO im not just saying this because he had two bad games.. i've been reiterating these things since moon got the start.

let's hope he gets back on track though. he has a way to go as far as positional defense, and improving his offensive game.


----------



## DWADE4

Hes an athletic freak. For him to be productive he has to be running the floor and getting fast break points. This half court sets dont work well for him, then for his D, I believe hes a great help defender and has to work a little bit more on his 1 on 1. He tends to jump on a simple head and shoulder fake.


----------



## Dee-Zy

He's a rookie, wtf do you expect?

How unfair is it to say that T-Mac, an elite superstar swingman in the NBA can take him to school?

relax, he will learn. Most rookies bite on fakes.


----------



## DWADE4

Dee-Zy said:


> He's a rookie, wtf do you expect?
> 
> How unfair is it to say that T-Mac, an elite superstar swingman in the NBA can take him to school?
> 
> relax, he will learn. Most rookies bite on fakes.


I see him as a 27 year old rookie who has had alot of experience playing set basketball. Im not judging him from todays game so just chill, it was a statement I wanted to make so I wrote it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Dee-Zy said:


> He's a rookie, wtf do you expect?
> 
> How unfair is it to say that T-Mac, an elite superstar swingman in the NBA can take him to school?
> 
> relax, he will learn. Most rookies bite on fakes.


well people are calling moon a defensive stopper, which he most certainly is not because his perimeter defense is simply just average.

his insane athleticism just bails him out a couple times a game for biting on every pump fake ever thrown at him.

let's hope he learns quick because he doesn't have as much time as most rookies. he's already in his physical prime. old habits are hard to break.


----------



## southeasy

say what you want but here is one positive for the rookie:
*Jamario Moon, Toronto's All-Time Leader for Consecutive Games With Atleast 1 Block; set at 13 games & counting.*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...W8vLYF?slug=aw-moon120607&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


*there is a good jamario article, show's all his stops, from breaking out of Mount Zion with Nugget' Steven Hunter, to T.O.

he has things to learn of course... he has to get used to playing all the good players in the NBA, he hasn't even see all 29 teams, and this was his first time playing T-Mac, he has been DPOY in other leagues you know, the man to man stuff will come, he is already above average @ help D.*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mt Zion? Isn't that where T-Mac is from too?

He is still a rookie in the NBA. I am not talking about potential, there are little things you learn. Come by next year, he will be a good defender. His IQ is low for now, but that will come with time. Doesn't matter how old or young you are. The only difference is that if he was younger, he would have a better chance of developing better, but nothing shows that he can't be a lockdown defender in the future.


----------



## seifer0406

I actually thought Moon didn't do that horrible of a job on Tmac. Some of the shots Tmac hit were, well, Tmac shots. When the guy just pulls up from 20+ feet with a hand in his face and drains it, there isn't that much you can do. Also, when you know that the guy has the ability to do that, you tend to stick too close to him which will make you vulnerable for drives. It was just a bad matchup for Moon I think, against less skilled 3s like a Deng or Gerald Wallace Moon does the job just fine.


----------



## c_dog

A rookie is a rookie, and rookies go through growing pains. the inconsistensy will be there no matter how good you are. it's the case with all the good players(navarro, even fiba mvp scola are all suppose to be real good players but they've been even more inconsistent than moon).

ginobli was around the same age when he entered the nba as well, and looking at him now i'd say he's a lot better than when he was a rookie. same with nocioni to some extent.


----------



## southeasy

couple nice slashing moves we haven't seen much of from Moon tonight, he needs to try to dunk that sh!t tho... rebounding numbers low the last three consecutive, but another block prolongs the streak & record to 14.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i agree that he can be a late bloomer, like ginobili.. who came into the league at 25 and is having probably his best season thus far, at 30 years old. even Nash is having his best years as an over 30 player.

BUT, and this is a big but.. players like Nash, Ginobili don't rely purely on athleticism, Moon does.

thats will be a huge difference as age catches up.


----------



## bootstrenf

i dropped him on my fantasy team for larry hughes...doesn't mean i gave up on him being a good player, just for fantasy purposes...


----------



## HB

bootstrenf said:


> i dropped him on my fantasy team for larry hughes...doesn't mean i gave up on him being a good player, just for fantasy purposes...


This makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## bootstrenf

HB said:


> This makes no sense whatsoever


how so???


----------



## HB

Larry Hughes is probably the worst fantasy player that you could ever pick

Moon is playing fantastic ball


----------



## bootstrenf

HB said:


> Larry Hughes is probably the worst fantasy player that you could ever pick
> 
> Moon is playing fantastic ball


well, moon has had 3 straight bad games and hughes has had two straight good games...the only categories moon has been helping in has been blocks and steals, occasionally rebounds...he doesn't really do any of those right now...i needed help in 3's and scoring, and my pg depth was weak...hughes qualifies for the pg spot....and i know hughes is made of glass, but if he gets injured, i could always pick moon back up....moon is kinda flying under the radar in my league at the moment so there is little chance that someone else will pick him up...it was a calculated risk that i took...


----------



## HB

Oh I see. How many teams are in the league? In my league he was snapped up a long time ago


----------



## bootstrenf

HB said:


> Oh I see. How many teams are in the league? In my league he was snapped up a long time ago


there are only 10 teams....clipper forum fantasy league...

here's a link if you want to take a look...i'm bootstrenf...


----------



## southeasy

hughes dropped 36 the other night, and Moon was slacking, good fantasy move.. i'd have picked up Moon if my fantasy team wasn't already piff..

but tonight looks like Jamario is slashing & getting to the line, delivering a nice touch pass to Rasho.


----------



## The Mad Viking

From the T-Mobile Rookie Report on NBA.com:



> Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk
> 1. Jamario Moon - According to CBSSportsline.com's Dunk-O-Meter, Moon is fourth amongst all rookies with 15 dunks. Kevin Durant leads with 19, Al Horford is second with 18 and Sean Williams is third with 17. Trust me, Moon's were more impressive.


(Speculating on the All-Star game rookie challenges)


----------



## southeasy

jamario went quiet for a couple games as you'd expect... rookie season, but came back to play tonight @ LAC.

16 points, tying his career high on 8-12(66.7%FG) shooting, along with 3 blocks (they were nice blocks).. & this is following his 6-9(66.7%FG) shooting vs. Boston

couple good games showing he is more then just a dunker & a shot blocker @ sf.


----------



## undefined_playa

Amen brotha


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i was really wasted, but i remember Moon having a few spectacular plays last night. he had one of those Dr J layins again.

let's hope he gets his groove back..because he has been STRUGGLING.


----------



## Balzac

Thread is too long so I haven't read all of it. I apologize if what I'm saying has already been said. 

Moon was clearly not a long term option as this team's starter. I like his rebounding and shot blocking, plus his athleticism on both sides of the floor, but I find that his defensive capabilities are exaggerated. He gambles too much on defense, and you'll see him get faked out of position to go for a spectacular shot block far too often. On offense he has an awkward jump-shot, and not much of a post game to speak of. He doesn't really pass that well, and his handles are average. He should be a solid bench player, but not a starter for this team.


----------



## southeasy

^ he just brings something different from any sf we have to utilize... it's a good look. he's pretty consistant too for a "rookie" if you will.


----------



## The Mad Viking

Balzac said:


> Thread is too long so I haven't read all of it. I apologize if what I'm saying has already been said.
> 
> Moon was clearly not a long term option as this team's starter. I like his rebounding and shot blocking, plus his athleticism on both sides of the floor, but I find that his defensive capabilities are exaggerated. He gambles too much on defense, and you'll see him get faked out of position to go for a spectacular shot block far too often. On offense he has an awkward jump-shot, and not much of a post game to speak of. He doesn't really pass that well, and his handles are average. He should be a solid bench player, but not a starter for this team.


Pretty good analysis, but arguably the wrong conclusion.

First, keep in mind that he is a rookie. His defence on the ball will get better, he is too eager and aggressive right now. 

You can't have a bunch of ball-dominating players out there. The Raps week spots really are rebounding, help defense, and shot blocking. I would be fine with starting Delfino instead, but Delfino has the handles to play SG, which Jamario and Kapono do not.

I would quibble about his jumper being awkward. I think his jumper is text book when he wants it to be. Sometimes he shoots off balance, which is correctible. Particularly because when he jumps straight up he rarely misses, and when he shoots off-balance he very rarely hits. And he jumps so high, he will rarely be blocked, so there is no need for him to fade or slide into his shot.


----------



## gi0rdun

I love Jamario Moon. He's my favorite Raptor.


----------



## southeasy

great game tonight vs. NO put together by Moon.

10 rebounds & 3 blocks.


----------



## southeasy

9 rebounds, 5 blocks tonight by Moon.

he should get an invite to the slam dunk contest or it's robbery.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

looks like hes past that little rookie wall he hit

hes playing much better defensively, hes picking and choosing when to go for the swat.. doing a much better job staying in front of his man.. also doing a better job offensively staying active and hitting that mid range jumper (as long as he doesnt fall in love with it)


----------



## seifer0406

Too bad Kapono threw that alley-oop pass. If it was Calderon then Moon would've made sportscenter.


----------



## southeasy

that hanging lay up has a chance... i think Joey Graham should make the 10 tonight.

btw.. Jamario & Joey seem to have alittle internal support-competition thing going on.. they specifically give each other dap & Moon was jumping crazy on the bench when Joey crowned Sam D.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

lol they probably have dunk contests during practice

and use darrick martin as a pilon to dunk over haha


----------



## southeasy

Nugget better be useful as a trampoline in practice, he sure does not help when he suits up game time.


----------



## ballocks

jamario moon represents all i need to know about how the raps have fared this season: the man just played 40:38 against a bottom-feeder (philly), just 12 seconds less than the guy who led the team (calderon- who has no choice but to play serious minutes right now). the team relies on him to be an eraser on defense (led the team in blocks, 5), rebound like a machine (led the team in rebounds, 9) and chip in offensively too ("our wings need to produce to take the pressure off of chris"). and we're still just 18-17. this is a player we didn't plan to have. and when we got him, this is a player we didn't plan to use.

can you imagine if we didn't have him? would luke jackson have done any of this? would our already dire situation on the wings be that much worse? would the rest of our team be clinically devoid of energy and focus, as if they haven't flatlined already? i really don't know. these guys were talking very loud before they even considered working out jamario, let alone put him in the starting 5. now we are underachieving in spite of the fact that we brought in this bona fide gem through free agency (a poor man's josh smith, really). how misplaced was our confidence last summer? i guess it doesn't matter. hopefully we can turn it around. jamario will be part of that, no question.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Yup, if we didn't have Jamario i'd be MUCH less confident about our team development. He's one of those very rare players that can make the initial defensive play, recover, make another defensive play, immediately bound up and SNATCH the ball from the air, come down, outlet, and beat the point guard up the court. for me, the Raps would be lost without him, as he's exactly the kind of player we NEED to match with Bargnani and Bosh.


----------



## southeasy

Good Stats on Jamar for the season so far:

*5* (10+ Rebounding Games)
*5* (9 Rebound games)
*6* (3+ Block games including a *5* & *6* block game respectively)
*5* (15+ Point games)

career high *4* steals vs. NYK lastnight
career high *16* pts 3 times

*19* game block streak.

along with countless hi-light reel dunks & blocks, Moon looks to be blasting off again (hardy har) through the past six.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

the hangtime on that layup yesterday was RIDICULOUS

i've never seen that much hangtime by anyone before


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Smitch and co workin Jamario real hard on D. From all accounts and appearances, all he wants to do is listen and learn. It's scary how good a defender he could soon be.


----------



## ballocks

i'm really impressed by jamario, whether he plays well or not. he's always paying attention. he still plays like he's on a 10-day and i hope that never changes.

he also really impresses me in interviews. he speaks his age. he's a rookie, yes, but he seems to have the maturity, focus and discipline of a 27 year-old. it's refreshing. what a find.

peace


----------



## southeasy

yeah i saw smitchell tearing up jamario after one timeout because of a miscue, and dude just took it in stride, came back out & i think stole the ball right away... 

BTW it was not counted but jamario actually had a block lastnight vs. the Knicks.. it was on either Lee or Curry.. going up for an open dunk.. Moon got just enough of the ball with his finger tips to knock it out his hand.. yet no Block Shot on the boxscore.

no joke on these hangtime layups tho.. damn.. he's utilizing those like crazy lately, compared to us seeing it maybe like once in his 1st 20 games.. (the dr.j vs. 76ers) .. getting to the rim.. damn good sign.. reminds me of ( i know weird comparison coming up) but walter herrmann the way he palms the ball one handed and flies in for hanging layups....but Walter don't got hops like these, he cliff hangs in the air so long the defender can't block his shot at all


----------



## southeasy

coach smitch tore up Jamario for his lack of man to man coverage.. for the 2nd straight game... but moon comes back strong, reacts with a big jumper...near game end.. Moon gets aggressive.. fouls Outlaw on that 3..intensity is nice, but bad foul... man that was no good but it showed alot of heart the way Jamario did not give up, and had 2 big blocks from both overtimes to help secure the W... also was big on the boards, as we've come to expect.. with 8.

how did you all think he played this morning?


----------



## narrator

Moon's playing well tonight v. Atlanta. He's got at least 2 monster blocks and a bunch of rebounds. He also had a sweet pass to Bosh on a drive-and-dish.

We still looking for a nickname for him? I'd like to submit (the somewhat derivative) "Moonraker". Because he comes out of nowhere and cleans everything up or swats it away, if you're on the other team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jamario gets it done man. Anyone see how he accelerated to get that loose ball, forcing the foul on Law. Dixon was only just starting to change directing and Moon is galloping past. Dude's a stud. 

3rd most important player on the Raps thus far, behind Bosh and Jose.


----------



## southeasy

i like "Moonraker" ala 007

raptors.com did a poll... with some pretty terrible nicknames...

"Apollo 33" ended up winning over "Moonshine"

i missed most of tonights game, hopefully the blocks are on the highlights.. all i heard was the announcers, didnt see the game.

5 steals tonight for Jamario


----------



## narrator

I was wondering what happened with those horrible nicknames on raptors.com. I'm glad none of them have taken hold here.

Moon and Bosh should be all over the highlight package. He had at least 2 highlight worthy blocks.


----------



## southeasy

Moon tried his best to crown the 76ers.

career-high 17 points after three games of 16.


----------



## southeasy

Moon has not been needed & his game input vs. boston & milwaukee shows that, but i saw some good things still.. he does not come with that same consistancy.. and a few times last night i saw opportunities for the drive that he did not take.

OT
JERMAREO davidson of the bobcats, is a Alabama product w/Gerald Wallace (jamario's homestate) & jermareo also wears number 33.. interesting.. wonder if there is anything to that, they all gotta know eachother.


----------



## southeasy

*Jamario Practices for 08' Slam Dunk Crown*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X4ZDKHeQXr4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X4ZDKHeQXr4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

T.O. Get Hype


----------



## SkywalkerAC

ridiculous eh? 

that's the furthest i've EVER seen anyone take off and dunk it. Brent Barry currently has the record for longest NBA dunk contest takeoff. James White has the longest I've seen, I think. And Carney had the furthest attempt I've ever seen, which was still closer than Jamario takes off in this vid.

Ridiculous. I can't wait to see him try to win it. Also ridiculous that Semi-Pro is coming out around the same time.


----------



## Mr_B

lol that has to be a camera trick right?


----------



## southeasy

watch the reflection in the floor.. someone said it looks like just brings the ball down, then again that would mean he needed to grab the rim to make the sound, or they added it.

could be they just wanted people to argue about if he did it or not, until the day comes, good idea.

btw Jamario played good tonight, 6points, 9 rebounds, assist, steal & it wasn't on the boxscore but he had a block.


----------



## neltron3030

I've tried to look at the reflection over and over again but the results are inconclusive (to me anyway).

By the reflection, it looks as though he comes short of the rim, but I am unsure what happens to the ball afterwards. The sound very well could have been dubbed in.


----------



## southeasy

Marketing Campaign or Not, it's got people talking about it.. guys are swearing he couldnt have dunked that, maybe they really want us to think he couldn't have, along with joey tipping the camera, making it look staged, and more surprising if it happens etc.


----------



## narrator

Hehe... good marketing. I might even watch the slam dunk contest this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Moon has looked pretty good of late. His jumper is looking pretty good out to the 3 now. He seems to have learnt a lot on D and is making a lot less mistakes. 

On the season he's averaging

8.6 points/6.2 rebounds/1.1 assists/1.1 steals/1.4 blocks/.78 turnovers/2.2 fouls in 28.6 minutes.

I wonder where he'd rank in blocks per foul...

I still love that we've got this guy at small forward. Mitchell has done a great job getting him adapted to the nba.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Last 3 games:

11.3ppg/7.3rpg/2.3bpg/3spg in 28mpg with 0 turnovers. 16 for 28 shooting.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

as long as moon plays good man to man d, rebounds, gets a couple blocks and crashes the offensive boards.. im fine with him

i don't care when he takes one three, or two if he's wide open, but when he starts chucking them, thats when he gets on my nerves.


he has been playing excellent lately though. it seems as though when he has a tough assignment defensively like jamison, marion, he steps up to the challenge and his whole game thrives because of it


----------



## southeasy

SkywalkerAC said:


> Last 3 games:
> 
> 11.3ppg/7.3rpg/2.3bpg/3spg in 28mpg with 0 turnovers. 16 for 28 shooting.


thats too sick.

the 0 turnovers is impressive.


----------



## southeasy

got lazy, stopped updating the front page after the rookie wall jamario hit.. but that was forever a short wall to climb.

definitely deserved a re-up

following a career high 14 rebound night at Cleveland, with his very impressive 15pt, new career high 15 rebound game this easter sunday, along w/ 3 blocks.

i do feel comfortable backing up an earlier statement of mine:
Jamario Moon, as a rookie; argueably a Top 5 Rebounding SF in the L.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

he's been taking less and less jumpers lately, doing more cutting, and getting more putbacks

i like.

i'd love for him to take kapono's spot in the rotation next year.


----------



## billfindlay10

bigbabyjesus said:


> he's been taking less and less jumpers lately, doing more cutting, and getting more putbacks
> 
> i like.
> 
> i'd love for him to take kapono's spot in the rotation next year.


You would love for him to not be a starter and get irregular minutes off the bench? I don't think he is our answer at the 3 spot and that we need to upgrade....but I am not sure what you are saying here.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

no no no..

i too think we need an upgrade at SF

im just saying i would like him to take kaponos spot in terms of being the backup SF (maybe even a little PF if he bulks up)


----------



## SkywalkerAC

but why? the guy is the ideal small forward for this team, is he not? 

rebounder/defender at the 3? isn't that what we need?

without JM i don't know where this team would be. i don't know if we'd be a whole lot better but i sure would be angered as to the state of our team.


----------



## billfindlay10

SkywalkerAC said:


> but why? the guy is the ideal small forward for this team, is he not?
> 
> rebounder/defender at the 3? isn't that what we need?
> 
> without JM i don't know where this team would be. i don't know if we'd be a whole lot better but i sure would be angered as to the state of our team.


If we can upgrade the spot we should do it....it is not like Moon is a spring chicken.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

billfindlay10 said:


> If we can upgrade the spot we should do it....it is not like Moon is a spring chicken.


he still looks pretty athletic to me. if moon gets any better on offense, and he has made strides this season, it'll be damn hard to find a better two-way player.


----------



## southeasy

it was really good to see carmelo so pissed off at how well moon was defending him.

i love those kind of defenders, that can really get you off your game & get under your skin all while entertaining in other aspects of the game (no boring bowen)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

you can't name me ONE playoff team or even one thats considered a good team in the league Moon would start for.

he's a good role player, but he's not a starter in the league. come on.


----------



## kirk_2003

unfortunately he brings a lot of things to the table that most of our players can't or that they dont have the ability too. sure i want a ron artest or even a wing that sam mitchell can run "iso" for.. but for now.. im more than content with moon and his production..

one must be greatful for what we have.. moon came out of nowhere.. and dare i say.. this team could and would've been out of the playoff picture with the way we've been playing..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

^ exactly, even further proving my point.

he's starting because we're that desperate for athleticism and rebounding/shotblocking.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Would you honestly prefer to have Childress over Jamario?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Jamario is going to be starting for us next season too, and I'm proud to have him. i certainly wouldn't give him up for artest.


----------



## billfindlay10

I think I would prefer Artest the player over Moon....what comes with that player is another question.

Moon is an average starter in the NBA this year....his shot, although improved, is suspect. He does not handle the ball very well(or chooses not to, nor does he have any post up game. To me it would seem he is limited to what he can do for the team, his blocks have been nice, but he does not lock guys down like we think....on the perimeter he is no better then anyone else we have....he recovers a little better and that helps him.

For next season we need to have an Improved Bargnani and we need to address the glut of wings that are on the roster. After that it will be up to the players to get it done.


----------



## kirk_2003

i'll take Ron Artest with his problems over Moon in a heartbeat..
but i'll pass on the idea that Childress is that much of an upgrade over Moon.


----------



## trick

SkywalkerAC said:


> Would you honestly prefer to have Childress over Jamario?


yes...for obvious reasons


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> i certainly wouldn't give him up for artest.


oh god.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

bigbabyjesus said:


> oh god.


hey man, look at the contracts, the attitudes, the athleticism, and the upside. i'd love to have artest on the wing with Jamario; that's one of the biggest reasons i want artest. sure, ron ron would start over jam jam but we can't give up that kind of defensive potential and that rebounding rate right now. 

the highlights! won't somebody please think of the highlights?

(seriously, it's criminal that Moon's dunk on the break from TJ wasn't in the top 10 today)


----------



## SkywalkerAC

and the guy's jumper is unblockable. if he keeps up this rate of improvement, he's going to be a key player for us. in fact, he already is.


----------



## Balzac

His jumper is unbloackable? People leave him open on double teams because he can't shoot the ball. Granted, his shots have been falling lately, but his jumper is still quite awkward. billfindlay10 is spot on; Moon has good recovery and shot blocking ability, but he's bad at perimeter defense. He's not even close to Ron Artest.

By the way, people keep saying, "he's a rookie, he'll get so much better". He's 27 years old. He has had more than enough time to develop his shot, but it's not there. He's also had time to learn a post game to utilize his athleticism, improve his handles, passing, etc. He hasn't, and I don't expect he'll improve much more than he already has. Jamario Moon is a solid player who makes spectacular plays. But don't value him for more than he's worth.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Don't underrate the carrot that is a contract year. Jamario has improved and figures to have a big offseason of training, considering how much money is on the line. 

Moon's midrange jumper is starting to look pretty money to me, very reminiscent of Travis Outlaws, and yes, unblockable. His 3-pointer needs work and I'm sure it will get it. 

He's not really a lock-down defender but check out his defensive ratings and you'll see he more than gets the job done. 

I want a rebounder, finisher, defender, with length at the 3. I like Jamario there.

And the DUNKS!!! His highlight reel from this season is ridiculously awesome


----------



## ballocks

jamario looks more like a man of late, imo. first vs denver, he didn't appear fazed by carmelo anthony... at all. the jamario of december would've probably been starstruck and let melo do whatever he wanted, but this jamario was a little different. standing up for himself a little bit. nice to see.

and his dunks, too. it's pretty obvious to me: he's finishing a lot stronger now, which is probably a reflection on his entire game. in december he'd wow everyone with his moves to the basket and in the air, and then just pull up before the rim as if he didn't think he deserved to throw it down nasty. now it doesn't seem to be as much of a problem, imo. he doesn't seem as worried about whether he has a 'right' to do certain things- even if it borders on embarrassing his opponent- and i'm encouraged by that. sign of maturity, strength, confidence, development. but he's got a long way to go yet.

peace


----------



## southeasy

co-sign that comment about his play vs denver.. moon showed alittle toughness on melo, routinely frustrating him.

apart from the above points, his rebounding as of late seems to be a much more focused, methodical thing.. (apart from the detroit game), when he simplifies the game, things come easier & it is showing.. he has the presence of mind to step in out of his range & stick his shots, which is good to see.. were also seeing some putbacks lately, something missing from his game earlier this season.


----------



## southeasy

*All-Rookie 2nd Team(38)*

eh not bad for a unknown well-traveled walk on from FA camp.

*Raptors Pick Up Contract Option On Moon *
Globe And Mail - 
As expected, the Toronto Raptors picked up the contract option on surprising rookie Jamario Moon on Wednesday, keeping the high flyer in Canada for at least one more season, the Globe and Mail is reporting. 

“We are very proud of Jamario for what he has accomplished and for the way he handled himself this year,” Raptors general manager Bryan Colangelo said in a release. “Jamario's path to the NBA and the Toronto Raptors is a great example of perseverance.” 


from RealGM: Moon was the 87th most productive player in the entire NBA this season and 'deserved' to make $7.4 million, giving him a Reina Value of +1,539%

and we've got the guy for under a six' zero contract i believe


----------



## seifer0406

I remember it's like 600k for next year.

That's like only 1/10 of what we're paying for Kapono!


----------



## Dee-Zy

7 mill????

erm... no. I love Jamario but he def isn't worth that much. Shows that there are a lot of overpaid players and underperforming players as well.


----------



## southeasy

more lore for jamario's legend;
http://www.nba.com/dunkoftheyear/

could it be a full moon sweep for dunk of year? (ohhh wow chuck is still alive..lame)

could it be a top 2 killing for the rookie? already a finalist & now facing jason richardson in the other bracket for the end of all clone dunk-offs.

you see the commercials,
he actually deserves its too, no bias here, Jamarios two-hand slam Vs. NO is arguably better then the other finalist dunk from moon. fyi J-Rich dunk isn't that impressive either, it's just an alley-oop.

vote4jmoon
http://www.nba.com/dunkoftheyear/


----------



## c_dog

you know, with his dunking ability, he should be getting at least a couple of alley-oops from our pg's every game. tyson chandler, as inept at scoring as he is, gets a lot of easy oops from paul, so i think jamario, being much better coordinated and a much better leaper, should be scoring 6-8ppg just on dunks alone. just have him run pick and rolls with calderon and watch him stuff the ball down oppoents' throats all game.


----------

